# Dangerous treats



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I was not sure where to put this but here is a warning video I saw today about 3 brands of treats that have caused poor dogs to pass away.

http://news.yahoo.com/video/fda-warning-600-pet-deaths-060103362.html

I do not give processed treats to my girl but there may be someone here who has these...giving a heads up.

Have a nice day all!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I am very aware of the awful treats on store shelves.... I no longer buy treats from the store for my doggies.... I only dehydrate treats at my home....

thanks for sharing the story...


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

jan896 said:


> I am very aware of the awful treats on store shelves.... I no longer buy treats from the store for my doggies.... I only dehydrate treats at my home....
> 
> thanks for sharing the story...


This is why I keep telling you to go to DogGone Natural as that is the ONLY place I can walk in buy whatever I want without having to read the bag or google the item.


----------



## Sonomi Consul (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you for sharing the warning news. I would never buy treats for my Chi anymore.


----------



## sasha2334829 (Sep 30, 2013)

I make my own homemade doggie treats now, and my guys love them just as much as the store bought ones. I won't go back to packaged treats.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

I've shared this on fb as well. Its been going on for years now. My older dog was fed on these for years and has health issues from it. I'm thankful it wasn't as major


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

Very good. At least we know which products to avoid. Of course, there may be a few more bad ones lurking. In our home, we are big salad eaters, and there are always carrots in our refrigerator. Simcha does like a cold, crunchy carrot chunk, and I would think it is good for his teeth, as well as being low in calories.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

joeandruth said:


> Very good. At least we know which products to avoid. Of course, there may be a few more bad ones lurking. In our home, we are big salad eaters, and there are always carrots in our refrigerator. Simcha does like a cold, crunchy carrot chunk, and I would think it is good for his teeth, as well as being low in calories.


I agree, many bad ones lurking. Its not a big hassel for me to make something or just give her bits of fruit or vegetable or meats as treats. Kalisee just hates raw carrots but she loves them cooked. Its strange, she loves every raw vegetable, especially cabbage...but she is really picky about those carrots! 
Simcha will have very nice teeth from them.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank you for sharing this ! How awful !!! I luckily don*t feed any of those to my Baby.


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Why can't I get the names of those brands?


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

loupey said:


> Why can't I get the names of those brands?


It showed them in the video at the end.


----------

